# Any haunts in Chicago area?



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Howdy all! Since my display is small this year. I need to get my fix
in other ways. So, I'm going to tour the local haunts. So, if you
have a haunt in chicago area (1-2 hour drive), let me know what dates
and times your display will be running and your address offlist. I'll
let you know what date and time I'll stop by to check it out and say
hey . Thanks all.

BTW, if you want to come by and see my sad little display and say hey,
I've got my tombstones up and will have all the non-animatronics up
this weekend. The animatronics are not safe before the night of
unfortunately. I can be found at:
3029 N. Troy
Chicago, Illinois

Let me know if you're dropping by and I'll dig out the animatronics for you.


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

I live in Kenosha, WI and I have a 3 room haunted maze for kids to go thru during trick or treating. The day of operation will be on Halloween from 3pm till 8pm. My yard is decorated also. I will be putting pictures up very soon.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I wish you would have posted a few days ago. We just got back from Chicago yesterday, I would have loved to check out your haunt. Have your been to the haunt at Navy Pier? It's not a yard haunt, but may be worth checking out. I'm about 3 hrs from you, but we do have a lot of really great haunts in our area.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Cedar Lake, Indiana, About 1x Hour from ya...

I'll be totally online the week before (I never put out everything 'till the last minute..) and I am running the local "Haunted Gym" the 23 and 24th... 

LMK if you are interested..

RandalB


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You can find a listing of home haunts by state at http://www.homehauntersassociation.com/
Just click on Registered Haunts and select the state you are interested in.


----------

